# Sun protection in the Ergo



## Intuition (Sep 15, 2004)

Three days a week I walk DS1 to school in the afternoon. The baby is in the Ergo during these walks, and I don't have a stroller for him because I didn't see the need. However, it's bloody hot out there lately, and even on cool days we're both sweating when I take him out. What can I do for sun protection without overheating him with all the clothes? Right now I have him in cotton long sleeved shirts, pants, sandals and a hat. I don't make him wear his Robeez because I think that would be too much.

The walk is 20 minutes one way, so 40 minutes, then a break to cool down and play, then another 40 minutes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

On the clothing front, there are companies that sell light-weight sun protection clothes. You can also get the sun protection that washes in (made by Rit Dye) and then put it into the lightest-weight clothes you have.

You could also try one of those Solarveil sun shades meant for babies in carriers -- there's the Peekaru Ozone Cover and the Monkey Pocket solarveil cover with hood. That way you could dress him in a onesie or whatever but still get sun protection.

I'm assuming from your siggie that you don't want to put chemical sunblock on him because he's too little....but what about the sunblocks that aren't chemical but physical, with the micro titanium dioxide? I know California Baby and I think Kiss My Face make some like that. I don't know whether those are not recommended for babies under 6 months but I would guess that they'd be safer than the sunscreens with chemical sunblocks.

HTH!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

If it were me, I'd just use an umbrella, or, not walk between 10 and 4 or 11 and 3, depending upon the strength of the sun where you are and the time of year.


----------



## Intuition (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh my goodness, are you the Ergo lady? I was JUST looking at your site for tips before I left this afternoon.









No, I definitely am not wanting to put regular kids' sunscreen on him, he's too little. Thanks for the suggestions about non-chemical sunscreen, though! I had no idea there was such a thing as a sunshade, that's awesome, and I will definitely check that out. An umbrella or something would be slightly tricky, as I am also holding my son's hand and we are in the downtown of a very busy city. I do like to try to have one hand free to hold baby's head when we are going down steps and such.

So EllenSandoval, do you think I would be fine with him if we generally walk from 2:20 to 3:00 and then 4:40 to 5:20? I live in Vancouver, which is generally mild year-round. It's the humidity that kills me.







Today it is 24 degrees, which I just converted to 75 fahrenheit. Would you keep him in a short sleeved onesie for this weather and a hat for this weather? What about feet? Think I could keep them bare?

Thanks for all the input, ladies.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intuition* 
Oh my goodness, are you the Ergo lady? I was JUST looking at your site for tips before I left this afternoon.









Hah! My 2 seconds of fame! You made my day!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intuition* 
So EllenSandoval, do you think I would be fine with him if we generally walk from 2:20 to 3:00 and then 4:40 to 5:20? I live in Vancouver, which is generally mild year-round. It's the humidity that kills me.







Today it is 24 degrees, which I just converted to 75 fahrenheit. Would you keep him in a short sleeved onesie for this weather and a hat for this weather? What about feet? Think I could keep them bare?

Thanks for all the input, ladies.









I live in South Florida and I definitely notice a time when I creep out from under the beach umbrella. I avoid sunscreen (I do use some Aubrey Organcis on the tops of shoulders and face) and the strongest hours of sun. I don't know what the hour is where you are but here we are in the summer solstice and I think I crept out at around 4:00 the other day. Way up north, it should be good by 2:30, I'd guess, but please don't quote me on that!!! I am not the best with how it all works. Closer to the equator, the sun is always closer. But as you go north in summer, the days are longer because the sun is further north with respect to the planet earth. So it's still much further away from you, if I am correctly visualizing this.

Personally, I think the sun is good for you so long as its not overdone; natural Vitamin D is much better that other sources.

One thing I forgot to mention: there are solarveil covers - check this out: http://monkeypockets.blogspot.com/ . It looks nifty and might be cooler than what you're doing. Of course, I've seen mamas rig a similar sort of covering with a baby blankie. And neither of my girls would have tolerated anything on their heads while awake. They wouldn't wear hats, actually, either, so if you have that much going, you're ahead of the game.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Oooh, we love Vancouver! It's about the same weather as Seattle but a much cooler atmosphere!









As Quirky also mentioned, there is the Peekaru Ozone Cover. Another thought is to just buy some solarveil fabric and clip it onto the straps. This will keep a breezy aspect while also offering sun protection.

For sunscreen, we use UV Naturals. It's one of the safest sunscreens out there-- even more so than California Baby, according to Skin Deep.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EllenSandoval* 
If it were me, I'd just use an umbrella, or, not walk between 10 and 4 or 11 and 3, depending upon the strength of the sun where you are and the time of year.









: I have a GoLite Umbrella called the Chrome Dome. Really lightweight and made mostly for sun protection.


----------



## tarama (Apr 23, 2007)

I live in the South and have a fair-skinned 5mo. We have an umbrella stashed everywhere. A golf umbrella by the door, travel umbrellas in each car and one tiny pocket one in the diaper bag. When he was tiny I used the solarveil moby wrap. But now he loves the Bjorn and it's also too hot for wraps. He wears a onsie most of the time and we just keep under the umbrella when the sun's out.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------

